# Maduro Port



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Found this while trying to learn more about wine, flipping through the bevmo website and getting ready to go make a pickup..... I had no idea such a thing as "maduro port" existed. As a maduro cigar lover, I'm definetely going to have to give this a whirl!

Anyone tried this stuff (better yet, with a maduro cigar) and can report on it ?

Dig it:
http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.asp?sku=00000031615&No=1680&N=168+39+0&Nr=Store:98&area=wine


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

sonick said:


> Found this while trying to learn more about wine, flipping through the bevmo website and getting ready to go make a pickup..... I had no idea such a thing as "maduro port" existed. As a maduro cigar lover, I'm definetely going to have to give this a whirl!
> 
> Anyone tried this stuff (better yet, with a maduro cigar) and can report on it ?
> 
> ...


def post a review because i love port wine, and I am always looking for something new to try.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Never heard of it but looks interesting. Probably a gimmick but doesn't mean it can't be a well done gimmick.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd stay away. Leave port to Portugal. It does not sound like a good price at all either. $25 for a 500ML bottle is way too much in my book for a no name dessert wine from Argentina.

Taste is personal thing and you may enjoy this "port", and the best of luck to you. 

Provide some tasting notes after you try it.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I heeded all your advice and didn't buy it when I rolled through bevmo. It just seemed too gimmicky... how could any one port assert itself as THE maduro port, when such things are so incredibly subjective. So, I just grabbed a bottle of Benjamin Port and am getting ready to couple it with some brand new illusione cigars Dion sent me..... 

This wine/beer/spirits thing is really starting to turn into a huge slope for me just as cigars are!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Good move.

I had a great port/cigar night last night. A friend and I did some port damage! We had an *85 Ramos Pinto*, *85 Nacional* (incredible- one of the best of the decade), and an *85 Croft*. Oh yes, must not forget the *1886 Blandy's Madeira*- which is a treat beyond imagine. For the cigar, I really enjoyed my first Cuaba Diadema; been sitting on a box and never a time to enjoy a longer smoke. Well worth picking up.


----------

